# Nail art @ Work



## marreyes38 (Apr 11, 2008)

SOOOO my coworker and i were bored at work so she did my nails. i went for a cool retro 80's look and this is what we settled on...

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?

(apparently the files are too big so it wont let me load them but here are th links)

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a108/Tink3811/nail.jpg


http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a108/Tink3811/nail2.jpg


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 11, 2008)

They look cuuuuute


----------



## tchristi (Apr 13, 2008)

i love it very pretty. i will try this.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 13, 2008)

sooo cute! i love dramatic nails


----------



## marreyes38 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanx i liked them too...but small tip: if you use rimestones make sure you have a filing block because that is the only way you'll be able to take off the glue from the rimestones.


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 14, 2008)

very cute.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 14, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 14, 2008)

wow those are kool!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 16, 2008)

They're adorable


----------



## XQUEENBELLA (Apr 17, 2008)

They're cute! I like 'em. =)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 18, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## mslitta (Apr 24, 2008)

very pretty, I love the color with studs.


----------



## TIERAsta (Apr 28, 2008)

so pretty! i'm just starting to feel myself hit a rhinestone stage!


----------



## sofabean (Apr 29, 2008)

oooooooh cooooooool. now I want to get my nails done


----------

